
Ask HN: Build a website in 2020 – what's the cool kids? - jcuenin
Hey everyone, I have been off the development world for one year or so and would like to build a personnal website to share some simple content.<p>So, what&#x27;s the cool stuff to do these days? Is static websites still a thing or is there a better solution?<p>My idea is to post like once a week, try to make it as &quot;green&quot; as possible (server and content wise) and use open source. I have knowledge of the basics php, javascript, html and css but would like to learn something new like python.<p>For example, what do you think of the hugo framework + netlify? like smashing magazine did.<p>If that&#x27;s a stupid question and there is already content about it don&#x27;t hesitate to tell me :)<p>Thanks already for reading this and have a good day whereever you are.<p>Cheers,<p>Julien
======
eddwinpaz
I currently use Golang (Google Language) + Svelte (React killer framework)

------
eitland
Suggestion: Maybe edit to add "Ask HN"?

~~~
jcuenin
oh ok thanks!

